

Why Google won't fix a security bug that's in almost a billion Android phones - jaoued
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/14/google-security-bug-billion-android-phones

======
bioGrad
Note: This is a bug on an outdated OS that is no longer supported by Google.
This is no worse than Apple not patching iOS 4.

